# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  خواندن از rs232  نوشتن بر روی Glcd

## hesam_a110

درود بر شما
چگونه می نیم از rs232 بخونیم و روی Glcd بنویسیم؟
کدهای مربوط به lcd معمولی بهم جواب نداد
 
 Dim S As String * 16
Input S                                    
Lcdat 5 , 1 , S
Wait 5

آیا این امکان هست که متن به صورت فارسی از کامپیوتر بفرستیم و روی glcd نمایش بدهیم؟
چگونه می توان از فونت ها مختلف و اندازه های مختلف استفاده کرد؟
ممنون و سپاسگذارم :بوس:

----------


## kernel

حجم پاسخ به سوالهاتون زیاد و از حوصله تایپ و ظرفیت صفحه خارجه
یه لطفی بکنین یکم بیشتر مطالعه بفرمایین حتما به پاسخ میرسین.

من با بیسکام کار نمیکنم و اصلا اونو برای کارهای حرفه ای پیشنهاد نمیکنم.
بهتره برای اینکه آینده کاری بهتری داشته باشین از همین الان به سمت زبان C و کامپایلرهای قدرتمند اون برین
در مورد سوالتون هم اینکه پشتیبانی از unicode توی GCC وجود داره! 
wchar_t my_unicode_string[10] = L"علی";
و اینکه با بیسکام مقدار محدودی کاراکتر دلخواه به صورت دستی میشه تعریف کرد که تازه استفاده از اون هم کار پردردسریه

----------


## hesam_a110

سلام دوست عزیز
راستش دارم تویه یک پروژه همکاری می کنم که افراد دیگر با بسکام کار می کنند .
پیشتر با codevision کار کرده ام از بسکام اطلاع چندانی ندارم حالا به مشکل بر خورده ام
سپاس از شما

----------


## mhsaleh

کار چندان پیچیده ای نیست بسته به نوع GLCD می تواند از توابع آماده Bascom استفاده کنید برای این کار استفاده از کتاب راهنمای bascom را توصیه می کنم.
برای فارسی نوشتن باید حروف فارسی را به صورت فونت طراحی کنید و از آن استفاده کنید که کمی کار مشقت باری است

----------

